# New pump choice



## Dianas40 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi so my son has been type 1 since 5 and is now 14 we have been on Medtronic pump for last 4 years and have loved it. We are now due for a new pump and are looking for some advice, as to which one to choose. The choices are, a new Medtronic, although we do know our team no very little about this one and the software in clinic is not great on the one we have, so we are already thinking we're not going with this one. The animas vibe or the accu check insight. Our team generally are good but on this they are kind of leaving the decision completely to us and haven't actually given us very much info on the above choices!!!!! So if anyone out could offer any advice I'd be grateful. Look forward to hearing back if you have 5 mins to spare, no major hurry as I appreciate it is a bank holiday, hope your enjoying it Diana  xxx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Diana 

Welcome to the forum 

I had a chance to preview the new Medtronic pump just before launch here:
http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2015/01/medtronic-minimed-640g-smartguard-pump.html

You might also like to check out these two blogs where people have been trialling the 640G for two months and video blogging their experiences: 
http://thetangerinediabetic.blogspot.co.uk
http://ninjabetic1.blogspot.co.uk

There are a few users here who are already using the Accu-Chek Insight and hopefully ey'll been along soon to share their experiences. In the meantime this post gives a good overview:
https://frompentopump.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/a-little-insight/

Hopefully some of our Vibe users can give you a bit of info about that one too. One of the major plus points seems to be the Dexcom integration. Others really like its waterproof ness too (though the 640g is now similarly rated for waterproof, so that is less of a usp)

Good luck with your decision


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Diane, I am a big Medtronic fan. Have you seen the new Medtronic which is capable of suspending Insulin !  Have a look at this part of the forum at other posts. Good luck


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Diane
I used Accu-Chek's Combo for over a year very happily and have now been upgraded to their Insight. I've only had it two days but so far liking it. I don't know anything about the Medtronic so can't compare. What I like about the Combo and Insight is that you don't need to touch the pump accept to insert a new cartridge - the blue tooth connection does it all from the handset. 
I think the Insight handset would be great for a child/teenager as it is so like a Smart phone and works very logically. Oh and the pre-filled cartridges are a huge bonus for me as I always got bubbles before.
I would recommend Accu-Chek - and their order and support teams are great too.


----------



## spiritfree (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello Diane. I have been on the Insight pump since January 8th. It is a great pump with a remote control handset, which looks like a mobile phone.When using the handset you don't have the pump in front of you, so no one else needs to see it, It also has pre-filled cartridges which are so easy to use. It is a fantastic pump with a colour screen and many, many, more great programs. I would recommend it to anyone. It really is great and Accu Chek customer support is also very good.


----------



## Dianas40 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ah thanks you lovely lot, after some more googling yesterday i think we have decided to go with the Accu Check one i have some questions that im hoping the nurse will be able to answer but hoping we will be able to get this up and running for him soon as we are off on hols in 8 weeks and would love to have it sorted and be confident with it before thsi. THANK YOU again for your help. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your bank holiday weekend Diana xxx


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2015)

Maryanne29 said:


> Hi Diane
> I used Accu-Chek's Combo for over a year very happily and have now been upgraded to their Insight. I've only had it two days but so far liking it. I don't know anything about the Medtronic so can't compare. What I like about the Combo and Insight is that you don't need to touch the pump accept to insert a new cartridge - the blue tooth connection does it all from the handset.
> I think the Insight handset would be great for a child/teenager as it is so like a Smart phone and works very logically. Oh and the pre-filled cartridges are a huge bonus for me as I always got bubbles before.
> I would recommend Accu-Chek - and their order and support teams are great too.



Did you just have for a year Maryanne ? Both my Medtronics have had for 5yrs each. I don't know how much a combo costs but just to get a year out of it does not sound good to me ?


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Hobie
When I was to get my first pump the Insight was expected to be out at the end of 2013 but it was delayed so they gave me the Combo to use until the Insight was available, rather than keep me on MDI for an unknown length of time. 
I should now have this Insight for four years. When I swapped over last week they said they sent used pumps and supplies to Third World countries - which I thought was great. It's a shame though that when I returned the phials of insulin to the pharmacy, they said they could no longer send these to less well off countries and had to destroy them. What a waste but I can see there would be no guarantee they'd not been tampered with.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2015)

Maryanne29 said:


> Hi Hobie
> When I was to get my first pump the Insight was expected to be out at the end of 2013 but it was delayed so they gave me the Combo to use until the Insight was available, rather than keep me on MDI for an unknown length of time.
> I should now have this Insight for four years. When I swapped over last week they said they sent used pumps and supplies to Third World countries - which I thought was great. It's a shame though that when I returned the phials of insulin to the pharmacy, they said they could no longer send these to less well off countries and had to destroy them. What a waste but I can see there would be no guarantee they'd not been tampered with.



For future reference, the IDDT will accept unused insulin and diabetic supplies for sending to countries where it is not readily available 

http://iddt.org/here-to-help/iddt-campaigning/iddt-campaigns-to-help-people-in-developing-countries


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2015)

Maryanne29 said:


> Hi Hobie
> When I was to get my first pump the Insight was expected to be out at the end of 2013 but it was delayed so they gave me the Combo to use until the Insight was available, rather than keep me on MDI for an unknown length of time.
> I should now have this Insight for four years. When I swapped over last week they said they sent used pumps and supplies to Third World countries - which I thought was great. It's a shame though that when I returned the phials of insulin to the pharmacy, they said they could no longer send these to less well off countries and had to destroy them. What a waste but I can see there would be no guarantee they'd not been tampered with.



Hi Maryanne, I have one of my old pumps which is out of warranty & fine as a spare. I adore the things a pump does & would hate to be without. 5 yrs warranty with Medtronic


----------



## woniqidi (Apr 27, 2015)

I had a lot of luck with my Medtronic device also. Just make sure whatever you do get a good machine with extended warranty. We used my sisters American Express card because it came with an additional 1 yr warranty.


----------

